# My coldwater tank



## catfish (Mar 8, 2006)

Here is the full tank shot...









And a couple of others...



















Any comments are welcome, its a 240 ltr. The plants are all fake but I dont think they look too bad.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow! very nice! I dont think I have ever seen anyone put that kinda effort out for goldfish! its awesome!


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks, really they are my wifes fish, she loves them to bits and had them cooped up in a 96 ltr tank so I decided to take matters into my own hands and upgrade them to a 240ltr while she was at work.

She loves it almost as much as they do.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Wow! looks great! keep up the good work!!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Totaly agree! Really easy on the eyes ! I like the bubbles too.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice tank! For fake plants they look great


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yes, very nice tank. Usually goldfish tanks look well.......wierd. They're always some funky multi-colored gravel with little ornaments strewn everywhere. Obviously you put a lot of effort into. Better at aquascaping then me lol.

Keep up the good work! lol


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2006)

fishfreaks said:


> Nice tank! For fake plants they look great


Thanks, I was never a big fan of fake plants but these ones look good and the coldwater fish dont keep eating them, I sell them through my online shop aswell so Ive got loads of them, they are way better than the crap you get in the shops. Im using them in almost all of my tanks now


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Awesome Again! All I wanna know is where do you get your WOOD!?!?


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Very nice set up. I also have a 55g with six Goldies and artifical plants.


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2006)

craftyflalady said:


> Awesome Again! All I wanna know is where do you get your WOOD!?!?


From here...www.aquascapeuk.com

Go into the shop section.....you might recognise the tank pictures.....as its my website.


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2006)

ORCA. said:


> Very nice set up. I also have a 55g with six Goldies and artifical plants.


Our Goldies just destroy any live plants that go in, as loang as they arent the cheap tacky looking ones I think fake plants can look good, especiall if combined with interesting pieces of wood and rocks.


----------



## dazzer1975 (Mar 6, 2006)

I can only echo comments already made and say that tank looks great and the plants are brill, to say they are fake ones


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

one of the best goldfish tanks i have ever seen


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for all your kind comments, because of my business I get all sorts of wood and great looking fake plants in a regular basis so I can just pick out the best bits and the rest gets sold on my website.


----------

